# Königliche Hochzeit von William und Kate - Am 29. April ist es soweit



## Mandalorianer (30 März 2011)

*Königliche Hochzeit von William und Kate

Am 29. April ist es soweit 
alles über die Trauung von Prinz William und Kate Middleton!
​*
Es wird die Traumhochzeit des Jahrzehnts: Am 29. April 2011 geben sich Prinz William und die Millionärstochter Kate Middleton in der Londoner Westminster Abbey das Jawort. In der Kirche hatten 1947 Williams Großmutter, die heutige Königin Elizabeth II., und Prinz Philip geheiratet. Ein halbes Jahrhundert später wurde dort der Trauergottesdienst für Williams tödlich verunglückte Mutter Prinzessin Diana abgehalten. Unter den Hochzeitsgästen: Prinz Charles mit Ehefrau Herzogin Camilla, Queen Elizabeth II., Prinz Harry, Prinzessin Beatrice, Schwester Eugenie und Mutter Sarah „Fergie“ Ferguson, Zara Phillips mit ihrem Verlobten Mike Tindall und, und. Reine Ehrensache – auch der gesamte europäische Hochadel kommt zur Hochzeit von William und Kate angereist: Letizia und Felipe von Spanien, Mette-Marit und Haakon von Norwegen, Mary und Frederik von Dänemark, Fürst Albert von Monaco und seine Verlobte Charlene Wittstock. In Zeiten der Finanzkrise wollen William und Kate auf unnötigen Prunk verzichten: Statt in einer goldenen Kutsche kommt Kate, die nach der Hochzeit wahrscheinlich Prinzessin Catherine heißen wird, in einer dunklen Limousine angefahren. Auch ihre Eltern Carole und Michael Middleton, die mit einem Versandhandel für Party-Artikel („Party Pieces“) zu Millionären aufstiegen, leisten einen Beitrag zur Hochzeit – die Presse munkelt von circa 100.000 Pfund. Nach ihrer Hochzeit geht es für William und Kate in die Flitterwochen: Ziel streng geheim. Doch die britische Presse geht von einem Honeymoon in der Heimat aus. Heißester Favorit: die britische Inselgruppe Isles of Scilly. Dort hatte Prinz William mit seiner Mutter Prinzessin Diana 1989 die Ferien verbracht.


*Kate MiddletonAuch sie feierte ihren Single-Abschied*

Nicht nur Prinz William feierte bereits seinen Junggesellenabschied. Auch seine Zukünftige Kate Middleton
hat sich bereits vom Ledigen-Status verabschiedet und das im kleinen Kreise gefeiert. ​

Was Prinz William (28) kann, kann seine Verlobte schon lange: Denn wie jetzt bekannt wurde, hat Kate Middleton (29) bereits ihren Junggesellinnenabschied gefeiert. Das bestätigte das Prinzen-Büro, der St. James’s Palace. „Wir werden aber nicht mehr dazu sagen. Das ist Privatsache“, sagte ein Sprecher.

Ein paar Informationen sickerten dennoch durch: Ebenso wie bei Prinz William soll die Party eher klein ausgefallen sein. „Sie hatte ihren Junggesellinnenabschied bereits, aber es lief sehr zurückhaltend ab. Es wurde privat gefeiert“, verriet ein Insider der Zeitung „Daily Telegraph“. „Nicht alle Freunde von Kate waren dabei, deswegen wird sie das in den kommenden Wochen noch nachholen.“

Organisiert wurde das Ganze von Kates Schwester Pippa, die auch Trauzeugin ist. Bei den jungen Damen soll nicht viel Alkohol geflossen sein: Kate trinke normalerweise nicht viel – und bevorzuge ruhige Abende zu Hause, hieß es.

Wann genau die Party stieg, ist nicht bekannt. Nur so viel ist sicher: Während Prinz William am Samstag die Korken knallen ließ, war seine Verlobte zu Hause bei ihren Eltern in Bucklebury. Der „Daily Telegraph“ spekulierte deshalb, dass das Fest zu der Zeit stattfand, als William vergangene Woche die Opfer des Erdbebens in Australien und Neuseeland besuchte. 


Gruss vom Gollum


----------



## Emilysmummie (30 März 2011)

*AW: Königliche Hochzeit von William und Kate Am 29. April ist es soweit*

*tja, uns Frauen interessiert da nur eins: WAS HAT KATE FÜR EIN KLEID AN?  *


----------



## Q (30 März 2011)

*AW: Königliche Hochzeit von William und Kate Am 29. April ist es soweit*



Emilysmummie schrieb:


> *tja, uns Frauen interessiert da nur eins: WAS HAT KATE FÜR EIN KLEID AN?  *




und die Männer interessiert nur: Was hat sie drunter rofl3


----------



## krawutz (31 März 2011)

*AW: Königliche Hochzeit von William und Kate Am 29. April ist es soweit*



Q schrieb:


> und die Männer interessiert nur: Was hat sie drunter rofl3



Und mich interessiert : Hat sie was drunter ?

Da kann ARD endlich mal wieder einen "Brennpunkt" bringen.


----------



## posemuckel (31 März 2011)

*AW: Königliche Hochzeit von William und Kate Am 29. April ist es soweit*

In China ist eben ein Sack Reis umgefallen.


----------

